# Nouveau fan problem

## vnd

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with open Nouveau drivers and to be more precise with the fan on my GPU. My graphic card is Nvidia GeForce GT 730. The problem looks as follows: whenever the nouveau module is loaded (no matter if as a kernel module or as a parf of the kernel) the fan on the gfx card gets mad - it works highly faster than usual and with that it's very loud. I've checked the fan's info that are in /sys and everythinks looks ok for me:

```
localhost hwmon0 # cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/hwmon/hwmon0/pwm1_enable

2

localhost hwmon0 # cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/hwmon/hwmon0/pwm1

40

localhost hwmon0 # cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/hwmon/hwmon0/pwm1_min

40

localhost hwmon0 # cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/hwmon/hwmon0/pwm1_max

100
```

I've tried to turn fan speed management to manual mode but it doesn't work either. After setting pwm1_min and pwm1 to 1% it still works very fast (slower than in case of 40% but still much faster than in usual). However I can turn it off completely by setting the fan speed to 0% - which is rather not the acceptable solution :)

I do know that it's configurational problem because the gfx card works nice in case of Ubuntu 14.04 Live CD. At least on automatic mode - I've checked that if I switch to manual mode (echo 1 > pwm1_enable) the fan gets mad as in the case of Gentoo. After switching to manual mode the only solution is a system reboot - the revert to auto mode (echo 2 > pwm1_enable) doesn't work. The fan behaves exacly as I've described earlier (also setting 1% of speed makes the fan working slower but not as slow as before manual mode).

The setup I'm using is a fresh Gentoo installation. The kernel is hardened-sources 3.17.7 r1 (but I've also tried gentoo-sources 3.17.7 r1 and hardened-sources 3.18.3). Here's my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/tGHKV8pc. Just in case because I've compared it with the Ubuntu's one and after greping nouveau they were almost identical. And here's my minimalistic .config: http://pastebin.com/QA4inkKf

Any help or hint will be highly apreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Chris

----------

## jonathan183

you might want to try disabling anything with NVIDIA in the kernel ...

I have CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA not set

while you look to have it set ...

----------

## vnd

Unfortunatelly it wasn't the problem - I've just recompiled the kernel and it works exactly as earlier. I could just guess that since the fan is running too fast it may be realted to some voltage drivers or thermal sensors, does nouveau has any dependencies in kernel modules? But I'm not an expert in hardware related things, especially with Nvidia GPUs, and these are just my guesses. What do you think?

----------

## jonathan183

You said this was a fresh install so I assume you have setup from scratch using make menuconfig or something similar which should have dealt with dependencies.

----------

## vnd

Looks like the nouveau problem: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84721

Possible work-around is to use the kernel < 3.15 - as I've checked hardened-sources-3.14.29 are not affected by this issue.

----------

